# Variegated ^^ (photo heavy)



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

This is my first litter, and unfortunately I thought both my girls were pregnant and therefore the litter was being nursed by both of them, but Pebble never dramatically increased in size, and I never actually saw her nursing the babies (although she was very attentive in every other aspect), so I'm assuming that all babies were infact Marbles' litter... oops!
Anyway, here are some pics  - ah just uploaded them without resizing and they are HUGE! Apologies!

The boys (lots of pics but only 4 boys!):


















































































This boy has very light markings all over him, almost like ticking:

















The girls (4 again, 2 of which are black and very hard to photograph so just the varis here!):

















































































And the mum(s):

Pebble









Marbles


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute litter


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Love the 4th girl photo very nice


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they are so sweet!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you  I'm not sure if they are the right size, or are small due to the litter size, but a couple seem really big and have good markings  Very pleased with this first litter. If anyone has any comments or advice it would be welcome


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

More pics of the bucks as I don't think I uploaded pics of each of them. These guys are possibly available 

Oh, and here is the father, Dash:









Male 1 - really friendly little boy, always interested in what I'm doing, lovely markings!








Trying out that glass method haha 

















Boy 2 - slightly more shy than the first boy, and is nicknamed Badger as he has a white stripe between his eyes with really light markings all over the rest of his body

















Dash Jr - lighter male but really nice markings again, though tail isn't as well marked at the first two boys

















































Winky - smallest one of the bunch, but really sweet personality. very very light markings!

















These boys are all a little smaller than I would like due to a large litter size which I was not fully prepared for, but I am feeding them up as much as possible now I know what to feed them! Hoping they will bulk up and be nice and big like their father ^^


----------



## Annechien (Oct 27, 2011)

boy 1 is nice, like his father :mrgreen: . I'm glad there is a lot of water between us :lol:


----------

